# NISMO vs. EIBACH



## ReDSpecV616 (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm about to get my suspension system upgraded and was wondering which suspension kit is best 4 my car between some aftermarket companies like Nismo SHOCK & SPRING KIT that lowers the car by 25mm front and 15mm rear or Eibach SPORTLINE KIT 1.8 in front 1.6 in rear,or PRO-KIT 1.2 in front 1.0 in rear
or the TEIN basic damper kit basicly i want to which one gives me better performance


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

ReDSpecV616 said:


> I'm about to get my suspension system upgraded and was wondering which suspension kit is best 4 my car between some aftermarket companies like Nismo SHOCK & SPRING KIT that lowers the car by 25mm front and 15mm rear or Eibach SPORTLINE KIT 1.8 in front 1.6 in rear,or PRO-KIT 1.2 in front 1.0 in rear
> or the TEIN basic damper kit basicly i want to which one gives me better performance


I would go with a matched shock and spring. Which would be the nismo setup or the tein basics. I have the tein ss setup and am very happy with results.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

cortrim1 said:


> I would go with a matched shock and spring. Which would be the nismo setup or the tein basics. I have the tein ss setup and am very happy with results.


exactly. the nismo setup is a very street friendly setup, but it lacks ajustable height. I have GC's on the stock dampners... which means that I'm looking at the SS and basics.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> exactly. the nismo setup is a very street friendly setup, but it lacks ajustable height. I have GC's on the stock dampners... which means that I'm looking at the SS and basics.



how much are the nismos? And how much are the teins?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

91 3sgte said:


> how much are the nismos? And how much are the teins?



Nismo is non adjustable and is anywhere from 800-1000. Teins are 750-800 for basics(height adjustable only) and 1000+ for SS(height and damper adjustable)


----------



## ReDSpecV616 (Oct 15, 2003)

I can get the Nismo for $789 and the Tein basic damper kit for $800 or the SS for $1099 and also i would need to get better tires than the stock one i have to keep up with the performance of a better suspension


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

We have the NISMO suspension for $770 plus shipping. Any lower then what the Nismo Suspension gives you may need some camber adjustments.

NISMO Suspension parts for the B15 

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

I have Eibach Sportlines and will be getting Eibach sways and Koni Yellows. I have heard that this is a great setup, just my springs is a huge improvement. My Springs were around $200, Eibach sways, (25mm front and 19mm rear) are $215 and I can get a full set of Koni yellow for around $500. I will back this setup till I die :thumbup: Specplace.com awesome site!!!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

What are you trying to get out of your setup? I would save the money and either go with the NISMO setup or Tein Basics or even the new JIC FLT-A1's.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

Im going nismo


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

mycarisaser said:


> Im going nismo


That's cool. Why?


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

Mr SEntra said:


> That's cool. Why?


Well I have done alot of searching on all the boards and talking to as maney people as I could to find out who was the happest with their suspention setup and why. I found that the people with the nismo setup seemed to rant and rave the most all about the handleing and ride quality. The only down fall that I heard was that it wasnt adjustable But I want the quality and dont care about the looks as much as I want the ride. Hope this explains it :thumbup:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Definitely.. good deal man.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Ive been seriously looking into the new JIC FLT-A1's.

But Im concerned about winter up in Quebec.
Potholes and those pillow ball mounts. My friends have to change the mounts once a year or 2 years.

And also, people in my lapping club and the shop I go to are kinda not fond of TEIN's or JIC. Quality is good. But not ideal for road racing in their opinion.

Koni/GC being something they'd prefer, or a full KONI kit (but we dont have that.

Normaly, I dont sway so heavily on shop opinions, but these guys know what they say, and they will be designing and maintaining Speed Vision Challenge Hyundai Tiburon for 2004. 

Im still undecided 

One thing is for sure. Nismo bushing kit (currently stuck at customs, goign to kill UPS.)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Im going with JIC's on my personal car... 

cant wait to get them...  

Just need some more $ first :-/


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SpIcEz said:


> But Im concerned about winter up in Quebec.
> Potholes and those pillow ball mounts. My friends have to change the mounts once a year or 2 years.


How can I tell if I need to change them out or will I totally notice one day? I'm just wondering.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> How can I tell if I need to change them out or will I totally notice one day? I'm just wondering.


Im not too sure, but they where saying something about the mounts being damaged/chewed up or something. Im not realy sure how to check for that.

If I where in California, I wouldnt hesitate one second, and get the JIC's.
But Im not. Im in Montreal, where there is snow, salt, and HUGE potholes.

I need something HEAVY DUTY


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Gotcha..thanks for the info.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

The Nismo S Tune coilover kit is a Nissan accessory so its covered under your 3/36k warranty.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

nhblk03ser if you go to the vboard and check the classified section you can find the rims that you want. Only thing the spec rims will hurt your performance in a big way. Trust me I know they have slowed my car down quite a bit.(a lot more weight)

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewforum.php?f=8&sid=00222279bfc337ce6e2625b9164e49ec

hope this help and sorry for highjacking the thread


----------

